# Awkward hello



## The Anarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

How's it going?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi welcome to MT,enjoy!


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Sup dood! Welcome and enjoy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wecome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## jkembry (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## zDom (Aug 1, 2008)

The Anarchist said:


> How's it going?



Pretty well I guess.

How's it going with you? 

And: welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum

do you have one particular art that you practice?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2008)

So, am I the only one that noticed the elephant in the room? YUou know, that the noobie is named "The Anarchist" and has a black flag for his avatar? The Black Flag being a symbol of Anarchist?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 1, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> The Black Flag being a symbol of Anarchist?



Really? I didn't know that- I always thought it was a big "A" in a circle. Cool- I learned something today! 

*The Anarchist*- welcome to MT


----------



## The Anarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

lemon_meringue said:


> Really? I didn't know that- I always thought it was a big "A" in a circle. Cool- I learned something today!
> 
> *The Anarchist*- welcome to MT


 
Thanks.


----------



## TwentyThree (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome, Anarchist!

Glad _someone's_ shown up to get us all organized...

:uhyeah:


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2008)

lemon_meringue said:


> Really? I didn't know that- I always thought it was a big "A" in a circle. Cool- I learned something today!


 
There are a few  symbols to represent Anarchy/Anarchist views. For more, see this site: 
http://www.politicsforum.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=38&sid=f710c23b24b1ee049431e04164c8aebb


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

The Anarchist said:


> How's it going?


 
Welcome to MT



CuongNhuka said:


> So, am I the only one that noticed the elephant in the room? YUou know, that the noobie is named "The Anarchist" and has a black flag for his avatar? The Black Flag being a symbol of Anarchist?


 
Point being?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Point being?


 
I become one of the most hated people on the site from being a 'dirty commie', and no one even asks about the noobie being named 'The Anarchist'. It seems weird to me, to say the least.


----------



## The Anarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm really sorry folks. I know that being humble and low key can be a virtue, and sometimes it's good to be "just another brick in the wall".

I try, but what can I say. Even online it all seems to come out. I'm just surprised this user name wasn't already taken!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 2, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I become one of the most hated people on the site from being a 'dirty commie', and no one even asks about the noobie being named 'The Anarchist'. It seems weird to me, to say the least.


Nobody hates you for being a commie, Cuong.  :lfao:


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, as long as you're a nice guy your user name could be "evil baby killer"....ok, well maybe not. But you get the point! 

Cuongnhuka - I don't think anyone hates you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I become one of the most hated people on the site from being a 'dirty commie', and no one even asks about the noobie being named 'The Anarchist'. It seems weird to me, to say the least.


 
I don't hate you and aren't you a socialist that is soon to be a US marine? 

Although I am not a communist nor is my wife who grew up in a communist country I like hanging out in a communist country and would live there for awhile if the opportunity presented itself and I don't think I am hated by all... a few maybe but not all

So we now have an anarchist on MT, so what, how does that effect training of MA?

But this is a hello welcome thread not a political debate

Again welcome to the The Anarchist.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome .


----------

